
Ask HN: How to obtain a work visa as a Canadian founder? - startuptn
Hey all,<p>I&#x27;m cofounding a startup with two other founders. I&#x27;m a Canadian citizen and one of the other founders is a US permanent resident.<p>Is it possible for me to obtain a work visa (TN, H1B etc) so that I can work on the startup while living in the US?<p>I&#x27;ve read on here that it might be possible when the following conditions are true:<p><pre><code>  - 3+ founders so that I don&#x27;t have majority ownership of the company
  - Company has revenue
  - At least one founder is American
</code></pre>
I&#x27;m looking for advice on how to make this happen. Preferably by someone that has gone down the same path.
======
vsskanth
You might be eligible to Apply for an E2 visa:

[https://www.uscis.gov/working-united-states/temporary-
worker...](https://www.uscis.gov/working-united-states/temporary-
workers/e-2-treaty-investors)

